# Make my own DVR expander



## spaldingclan

So has anyone been able to create their own DVR Expander using the correct drive in the Tivo Premier and a 3rd part esata case?


----------



## waynomo

If you want more space you might want to look at here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784 (Other places also.)

It is pretty easy to replace your current drive in your TiVo. And there are some downsides to using an expander.

People were very helpful in answering questions, etc. The instructions are really good though.


----------



## spaldingclan

So no one knows how to make their own external drive?


----------



## mr.unnatural

There's a list of compatible external enclosures and eSATA cables in one of the sticky threads, IIRC. I used a Fantom external drive and it worked great with my S3. Although I never used it, I had one of the recommended enclosures that I was planning to use with my other S3, but I just never got around to setting it up. I eventually sold both the S3 and the enclosure on ebay.


----------



## steve614

AFAIK, the Premiere can only use the sanctioned WD "my TiVo expander" external hard drive.

I don't believe I have read of anyone trying to build their own and making it work.
Weaknees/DVR-Dude may be able to do it, but they aren't revealing how.

Warranty issues aside, I'd just upgrade the internal HD.


----------



## jakerock

The problem with your question is that in general people that might do that (figure out how to do it) probably realize that it is NOT the way to go. The internal drives are easier and safer. Those of us who have used external expanders and had them fail have learned out lesson.


----------



## mr.unnatural

I'd agree that upgrading the internal drive is definitely the way to go. The question is, just how much capacity do you need? I believe there is a limit on what size drive you can install internally so if you plan to exceeed that you'll need to add a 2nd external drive. Be warned, however, hoarding videos for longterm storage on your Tivo is an invitation to disaster. If there's anything you really want to keep permanently then I highly recommend backing them up somewhere else so they can easily be restored in the event of a drive failure. I hear lots of horror stories about people that have hundreds of hours of kid's videos and such that got lost due to a drive failure.


----------



## unitron

spaldingclan said:


> So has anyone been able to create their own DVR Expander using the correct drive in the Tivo Premier and a 3rd part esata case?


Somewhere I saw a very short list of WD bare drive model numbers that the TiVos newer than the original S3 will accept.

In other words, the drives one of which might be inside the approved WD external unit made for the TiVo.

Unfortunately I can't remember where I saw it.

However, if you found one of those models for sale, it would probably cost almost as much as the WD external and you still have to buy an eSATA enclosure for it.


----------



## lpwcomp

From all indications, a stock TiVo is limited to a total of 2TB of storage. The only way to exceed this is through weakNees and you have to either send them your TiVo for them to add a 2TB external or buy two 2TB drives from them, one internal and one external. And either option is only available on Premieres.


----------



## pig_man

unitron said:


> Somewhere I saw a very short list of WD bare drive model numbers that the TiVos newer than the original S3 will accept.
> 
> In other words, the drives one of which might be inside the approved WD external unit made for the TiVo.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't remember where I saw it.
> 
> However, if you found one of those models for sale, it would probably cost almost as much as the WD external and you still have to buy an eSATA enclosure for it.


That information is in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784#S3

Scroll down to item 19.


----------

